# Digital Soil Tester that shows levels of N P K Ca Mg, etc.



## MammothGrow (Oct 20, 2014)

Does anybody know if their is a soil tester out there (regardless of cost) that you can stick the probe in your medium and it will tell you the exact levels of each individual nutrient such as nitrogen phosphorus potassium calcium magnesium etc. so you can adjust your feeding as needed?


----------



## churchhaze (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes. Look up ion selective electrodes. They are very expensive though.

For example:
http://www.nico2000.net/datasheets/electrodes.html

You can also put it through a photospectrometer to figure out what's in it.


----------



## foreverflyhi (Oct 23, 2014)

blue lab testes soil ph with a probe, but no NPKS, I suggest u send a sample to a trusted univ or buildasoil


----------



## MammothGrow (Oct 24, 2014)

churchhaze said:


> Yes. Look up ion selective electrodes. They are very expensive though.
> 
> For example:
> http://www.nico2000.net/datasheets/electrodes.html
> ...


Thank you, but WOW that some technical stuff right there! Sounds like a huge ordeal to test that stuff and not quite necessary lol, probably go with the good ol rapitest kit hehe


----------

